# Virginia striper fishing from the Micro - Video



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is some sight fishing video from yesterday...near the mouth of the Chesapeake Bay.  Water was 3 to 6-feet deep, and while you can't see the fish in the video we could see them pretty well from the micro...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X_cMo-cifQ[/media]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Virginia sriper fishing from the Micro - Video*

cool video


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Sweet! I lived on the Peninsula growing up. Back in the 80s when I was actively fishing well, you know what the rockfishing was like back then. I need to bring my gear when I come up to visit the family next time.

Swamp


----------



## cletusriverbubba (May 18, 2011)

The striper on the fly is amazing! Where was that? Your videos are awesome, I've caught a spec in the exact same spot at hot ditch and caught shad in the nottoway, but closer to Franklin where I grew up (after Lakeland, FL).

I'm a first time poster on this forum. I've been looking at it for a while because I love all the skiff projects, and I had no idea anyone in virginia had a poling skiff. I've had a 17 ft maycraft skiff for a year now, and caught my first stripers puppydrum, and specs around hampton roads. I would really like to try fly fishing.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome video. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks.  I guess I should have put this under fly fishing.  Anyway, cannot say _exactly_  where we were but it was on the Eastern Shore (thus driving through the tunnel).   Several folks use micro skiffs in this area to fish the Shore and in Lynnhaven and other areas.  There are a lot of places you can get to in the micro that others cannot reach.  It is always nice to fish in less crowded areas! 

There is a fly fishing club in the area...check out VCFA.ORG.


----------



## cream (May 24, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

darn it, I hate that skiff  If I didn't need something a bit more intrepid, I probably would have taken a hard look at those instead of my Panga skiff. Those Emerger's are super sexy like a 57 vette... 

oh yeah, cool vid and some nice bass too


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice vid!

i know this is a little off topic but I'd like to see the way you have your trolling motor set up in the back. 

Thanks in Advance!

-Mike


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Mike, Sorry for the late reply too much work and family stuff to do!

The troller is mounted on a Birdsall Bracket.

http://www.birdsallmarine.com/deck-mount-trolling-motor-bracket-p-267.html

Those brackets mount to a plate. I bought an extra plate, which is mounted on the bow (done at the factory by Dragonfly when the boat was being built). So I can mount the motor forward or at the stern.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome video!

-T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great Video! Good job ko!


----------

